# Windows 10 Upgrade



## expatinasia (Jul 27, 2015)

On 29 July 2015, Windows 10 will be released, and for those with Windows operating systems this means you can most likely upgrade free of charge to the new system.

But such a big upgrade may well have risks.

So when do you plan to upgrade, it at all?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2015)

Its not a big upgrade, it is mainly windows 8 with a friendlier interface. I never take a risk though. I bought a new SSD a month ago and have cloned my windows 7 Drive to it. I'll install that drive and upgrade it. If I don't want to use windows 10, i'll just pop my old SSD back in.

I always do that when upgrading, there is no risk that way.


----------



## kaswindell (Jul 27, 2015)

Microsoft upgrades are notorious for breaking things, my current computer will stay on Windows 7 intil it dies.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 27, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its not a big upgrade, it is mainly windows 8 with a friendlier interface. I never take a risk though. I bought a new SSD a month ago and have cloned my windows 7 Drive to it. I'll install that drive and upgrade it. If I don't want to use windows 10, i'll just pop my old SSD back in.
> 
> I always do that when upgrading, there is no risk that way.



There is definitely less risk when you do it that way. But sometimes you do come across the unexpected.

Take Samsung's 850 Pro line of SSDs. They are incredible but you have to be careful with the software that comes with it. Quite a few users have run into issues with it, and I for one would not reinstall it given the chance. Live and learn and all that.

But like you, I do have a spare HD which I could pop in and be back up to date within a few hours of updating all the files etc.

I am still on Windows 7 as 8 never appealed, so for me it is quite a large, and somewhat exciting, upgrade.

If I can I will try to wait 24 hours.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have no great desire to upgrade, but I probably will upgrade my laptop at some point. Win 8 with the interface fixed should be quite good. (I currently run Win 8 and I have found it quite good apart from the silly modern/metro interface - silly if you have a decent size screen and a mouse or similar - but I use third party software to gave me back the start button so essentially I avoid the new interface.)

I have two other computers running Windows Media Centre via Win 8. Probably would have been better leaving them running Win 7 for that. Anyway, MS in its "wisdom" (cough) has removed Windows Media Centre from Win 10 so installing the "free upgrade" to Win 10 would turn two computers which are working pretty well into useless black boxes ... Way to go Microsoft.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 27, 2015)

I have no desire to upgrade.

My OS (Win7) is not limiting me and it is 150% sure that a new OS will have flaws. 
MS is not only trying to gain/save market share by giving the system to us for free.
MS is trying to enlarge the system test base for it as well. 

Ask me again when the free upgrade period is about to end


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I selected will wait a month, it will likely be somewhere between 2 weeks and a month. I have tried to use my neighbours 8.1 laptop and really struggled, found it less than intuitive, but I think it has some manufacturers bloat ware on it which isn't helping! 
If I try Win 10 it will be as clean an install as is possible, hopefully like previous updates you can start from scratch and enter an old licence. I have had way too much trouble in the past to want it stuck on top of an older version! However it is done it will be on a spare drive so that if it is as bad *for me* as I found 8 and 8.1 it will be straight back to Win 7 without hesitation. 
_*I will also be waiting until it is certain that my Win 7 licence is not going to be voided by upgrading just in case I want to go back! *_

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## LesC (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a pretty old PC running Win 7 that I will replace shortly so will make a decision when i get the new rig...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Take Samsung's 850 Pro line of SSDs. They are incredible but you have to be careful with the software that comes with it. Quite a few users have run into issues with it, and I for one would not reinstall it given the chance. Live and learn and all that.
> 
> But like you, I do have a spare HD which I could pop in and be back up to date within a few hours of updating all the files etc.
> 
> ...



My new SSD is a 850 pro, and when I tried their clone software, it did not seem to be offering the right drives to clone, so I used my Acronis and it worked fine.

Some software, like Adobe CC will require a re-installation, since it apparently reads the drive S/N. Antivirus software will need to be updated as well. I plan to download ISO files and burn to a DVD, or to a memory stick. I have a 64 GB USB3 stick all ready and formatted to GPT so I can use it to update my two primary PC's if something goes wrong during the initial upgrade. 

I have 7 computers with different versions of windows 7. Most are windows 7 ultimate, but one or two of the 7 PC's have a more basic version. They will come later.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I selected will wait a month, it will likely be somewhere between 2 weeks and a month. I have tried to use my neighbours 8.1 laptop and really struggled, found it less than intuitive, but I think it has some manufacturers bloat ware on it which isn't helping!
> If I try Win 10 it will be as clean an install as is possible, hopefully like previous updates you can start from scratch and enter an old licence. I have had way too much trouble in the past to want it stuck on top of an older version! However it is done it will be on a spare drive so that if it is as bad *for me* as I found 8 and 8.1 it will be straight back to Win 7 without hesitation.
> _*I will also be waiting until it is certain that my Win 7 licence is not going to be voided by upgrading just in case I want to go back! *_
> ...



Graham, your questions are answered online, along with many others you might have.

1. Upgrade only, then you can do a restore which creates a clean installation and erases all of your files. You can also create a backup Disk which will do a clean installation if you get a new HDD, for example. The software records your motherboard model number, so you cannot update a motherboard, it must be replaced with the same model number. This also provides for the rollback feature described below.

2. You can revert to windows 7.

"Thank you for visiting Microsoft Community. 

Windows 10 has a Rollback feature that allows you to go back to the version of Windows installed on your PC prior to installing the latest build of Windows 10.

You may refer the Microsoft Community Moderator J W Stuart's article below on this topic for further information on this. 

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/wiki/insider_wintp-insider_install/how-to-recover-restore-your-previous-version-of/76b6750c-5bb2-40bc-a7e3-f03cec62338b

Downgrading back to your previous version from Windows 10 does not affect your personal files however you may loose any apps and programs installed after the upgrade, or any changes made to settings after the upgrade. It is strongly to backup all your important data sufficiently on any external drive before attempting upgrade or downgrade."


----------



## nc0b (Jul 27, 2015)

I voted that I have no interest in the upgrade at this time, but who knows 11 months from now. I never upgrade an OS from Microsoft until service pack 1 ships. On the other hand, we upgrade our iPads and iPhones if the hardware seems adequate. My iPad 2 is on iOS 7, but until the battery gets much worse, it is still working fine.


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 27, 2015)

I voted more than a month.

I won't upgrade until most of the programs and drivers I need goes Windows 10 native. Besides, my 8.1 is running very smoothly anyway.


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 27, 2015)

I got an e-mail from Zeiss microscopy, that their microscopy software will NOT be compatible with W10, and strongly discourage customers from upgrading. It will be a long time before I will upgrade. Our scanning electron microscope still runs on XP (for which I still get updates!); upgrade would be ~$20K, i.e., not worth it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> I got an e-mail from Zeiss microscopy, that their microscopy software will NOT be compatible with W10, and strongly discourage customers from upgrading. It will be a long time before I will upgrade. Our scanning electron microscope still runs on XP (for which I still get updates!); upgrade would be ~$20K, i.e., not worth it.



Old equipment that runs on vintage OS can be a pain. I have a old machine that runs on DOS and requires a old ISA card to interface with multiple machines via a proprietary network. I tried a machine running Microsoft DOS with a ISA port, but NO, it wants a original IBM PC with IBM DOS. Those machines had a different Bios which was supposedly emulated in Microsoft dos.

The machine did have a floppy drive port and worked with another anachronism, a 720 KB floppy disk Drive. I found a USB Floppy emulator that pretended to be a old 720K floppy reader, and its working fine using USB Drives.

Windows XP is modern my comparison.


----------



## emko (Jul 27, 2015)

i have Windows 10 running for about a week now no issues runs great and i love that the Start menu is back  everything is much smoother then Win8/7 and looks modern.

Windows 10 is not done though this is a stable build the other features they announced will be released as updates in the future so Windows 10 will keep getting better over time.


----------



## pete vella (Jul 27, 2015)

been using windows 10 for 3 months. photo wise it pretty buggy still. click to open photo, can't open, not found, then re click it opens. computer build is less then 2 years old. media player is the sam from xp days. destop interface is much improved. final build should be a very worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Old equipment that runs on vintage OS can be a pain. I have a old machine that runs on DOS and requires a old ISA card to interface with multiple machines via a proprietary network. I tried a machine running Microsoft DOS with a ISA port, but NO, it wants a original IBM PC with IBM DOS. Those machines had a different Bios which was supposedly emulated in Microsoft dos.
> 
> The machine did have a floppy drive port and worked with another anachronism, a 720 KB floppy disk Drive. I found a USB Floppy emulator that pretended to be a old 720K floppy reader, and its working fine using USB Drives.
> 
> Windows XP is modern my comparison.


I feel for you


----------



## emko (Jul 28, 2015)

pete vella said:


> been using windows 10 for 3 months. photo wise it pretty buggy still. click to open photo, can't open, not found, then re click it opens. computer build is less then 2 years old. media player is the sam from xp days. destop interface is much improved. final build should be a very worthwhile upgrade.



why are you on such a old build? the final build works perfect well Win10 is never final but the build that's going to be released for public and was already release to manufactures


----------



## tpatana (Jul 28, 2015)

Planning to build new PC soon, but still I think I'll wait few more months to make sure Adobe also updates their stuff.

So with the 2 installation limits for Adobe products, should I first un-install from the old machine before upgrading to new?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thank you for that info, I knew I was not good at finding things on the interweb, but I now know I'm rubbish at it, don't know where I go wrong, wrong words, wrong places! My misses can always find stuff I can't find, I just don't know how she does it. 
Thanks to others that mentioned legacy devices, I like MS Combat Flight Simulator, and had the first version MS force feedback joystick, had to upgrade that to the version 2 when my new machine lost the joystick port (it wouldn't work on a USB to joystick adaptor cable) and then jump through hoops to make it feedback properly, I might not upgrade now. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Take Samsung's 850 Pro line of SSDs. They are incredible but you have to be careful with the software that comes with it. Quite a few users have run into issues with it, and I for one would not reinstall it given the chance. Live and learn and all that.
> ...



Yes my problems with the 850 Pro stemmed from their migration software. I had originally planned to use Acronis like you but then at the last minute just used the Samsung software (which I believe is repackaged Norton Ghost). Won't do that again as it gave me loads of problems which I only discovered 3 weeks or so later.

Maybe I should be thankful though as that experience also made me uninstall their magic software which is lucky I did as otherwise I would have downloaded that firmware update which would have bricked the SSD! Not good!!

I see they have just launched a 2TB version as well. Wow.

So are you going to do a clean install of Windows 10? I believe you must first upgrade and then once you have upgraded you can then do a clean install because like you mentioned it reads the details of the motherboard.

I am also reading about upgrade queues but while I have installed that Windows Update (KB3035583) I do not see an option to register for that. I can only presume there is a lot of misinformation about at the moment. Or maybe int. users do not need to do that. 

Not long to go now. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Thank you for that info, I knew I was not good at finding things on the interweb, but I now know I'm rubbish at it, don't know where I go wrong, wrong words, wrong places! My misses can always find stuff I can't find, I just don't know how she does it.
> Thanks to others that mentioned legacy devices, I like MS Combat Flight Simulator, and had the first version MS force feedback joystick, had to upgrade that to the version 2 when my new machine lost the joystick port (it wouldn't work on a USB to joystick adaptor cable) and then jump through hoops to make it feedback properly, I might not upgrade now.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



That might be tricky. I don't know if our old joy stick is still around or not. I think that it and combat simulator went to goodwill.

I haven't seen joystick ports for a long time either.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 28, 2015)

.
I'm not sure the update scheduling is entirely your choice...

"Starting on July 29, we will start rolling out Windows 10 to our Windows Insiders," Terry Myerson, Microsoft's executive vice president of operating systems, said in a blog post published Thursday. "From there, we will start notifying reserved systems in waves, slowly scaling up after July 29th."

http://www.cnet.com/news/windows-10-may-not-reach-you-on-its-july-29-launch-date/


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 28, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I'm not sure the update scheduling is entirely your choice...
> 
> "Starting on July 29, we will start rolling out Windows 10 to our Windows Insiders," Terry Myerson, Microsoft's executive vice president of operating systems, said in a blog post published Thursday. "From there, we will start notifying reserved systems in waves, slowly scaling up after July 29th."
> ...



Yes, and many other articles are saying you need to register to get in an update queue. To register you need to have installed Windows Update KB3035583, which I have but I cannot find the icon which they say you need to click on to register to get in the queue.

Personally I think there is a load of misinformation about right now. Plus nobody has said what time zone we are talking about. For us in Asia it will be 29 July well before those in the Americas. Guess we will know tomorrow.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't really care to update for awhile, I usually wait for the first service pack to come out. Wait until most of the bugs are out of it. But I really like window 7, but I really liked XP and I think window 7 is coming the next XP.


----------



## emko (Jul 28, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



its going out to insiders first could be a week or longer before general public started to get the update this could takes months. Microsoft or any company at that don't have the network capability to upgrade millions and millions of computer at the same time. That is why its getting rolled out in stages.

You can grab the update from the Windows servers and decrypt it and install the RTM build that's what i did a week ago, Windows 10 runs great and a lot better UI then win8 with the start menu back. Only thing that sucks is the multiple daily updates so far.


----------



## emko (Jul 28, 2015)

timmy_650 said:


> I don't really care to update for awhile, I usually wait for the first service pack to come out. Wait until most of the bugs are out of it. But I really like window 7, but I really liked XP and I think window 7 is coming the next XP.



you are going to be waiting for ever Windows 10 is not going to have a final build, so when they get new features done they will force your system to upgrade.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 28, 2015)

emko said:


> its going out to insiders first could be a week or longer before general public started to get the update this could takes months. Microsoft or any company at that don't have the network capability to upgrade millions and millions of computer at the same time. That is why its getting rolled out in stages.
> 
> You can grab the update from the Windows servers and decrypt it and install the RTM build that's what i did a week ago, Windows 10 runs great and a lot better UI then win8 with the start menu back. Only thing that sucks is the multiple daily updates so far.



Awww, that's a pity. I have been looking forward to at least getting my hands on the executable. Rolling it out like that means some people will have absolutely no idea when they will be able to upgrade. Disappointing, even if I do understand the logic.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 28, 2015)

I am a Windows Insider and from the very beginning I installed the Windows Technical Preview or Windows Insider Preview on my back up PCs and virtual machine. On July 22, 2015 I cannot wait for the RTM and installed the build 10240 on my Surface Pro 2. This build is great after M$ updates with KB daily! For us photo enthusiasts or pros, most imaging software works on the new OS.


----------



## pwp (Jul 28, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Microsoft upgrades are notorious for breaking things, my current computer will stay on Windows 7 until it dies.


Like many others, I was like that with XP...hung on until the bitter end. Then there was a regretted short time with Vista before that global big sigh of relief when Win 7 shipped. I have Win 7 on two machines and 8.1 on my newest, gutsiest PC. Darn...should have stayed with Win 7! However a full day spent massaging and bullying Win 8 resulted in a quite acceptable setup. Including the widely used Start Menu hack. (Classic Start).

I tend to like updates if only for the fun of it. Both my Macs are on Yosemite and will move to El Capitan pretty much as soon as it ships. 

But circling back to the topic...Windows 10. I'll wait a month for the first round of patches and some believable real-world user feedback, but I'm expecting Win 10 to be a solid return to form for Microsoft.

-pw


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 28, 2015)

The Guardian is reporting that it comes out at 05:00 EST which I believe is 09:00 GMT which is in the afternoon tomorrow.

This article says everyone will be able to download it.

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/28/windows-10-launch-10-things-you-need-to-know

I hope they are right.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 28, 2015)

.
More interesting than Win 10 to me is the response rate to this survey. I have no idea how it compares to other CR surveys, but it looks like U.S. election turnout.

Topic views: 1791
Votes: 49

So nearly 3% have voiced a preference.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 28, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> More interesting than Win 10 to me is the response rate to this survey. I have no idea how it compares to other CR surveys, but it looks like U.S. election turnout.
> 
> Topic views: 1791
> ...



A lot of those views will be bots and stuff. How does that compare to other polls on the site?

I was going to ask how it "Trumps" them but that would be wrong... 555 (seriously, I know nothing about politics)/


----------



## kaihp (Jul 28, 2015)

After reading very cursorily up on W10 and seeing a few screenshots, I'd like to change my vote from "I'll wait at least a month" to "I have no desire to upgrade".

My Win7-64bit is working very fine, thank you. I don't have a tablet, and there's no point it trying to turn my laptop & desktop machines into bleeping tablets. And I hate their new graphical look (Including Office2013) with a vengeance.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 28, 2015)

Have been a beta tester for WIN10. Functionally its a very mature product and a worthy successor to WIN7 (I am still on WIN7 as my daily working platforms). There are actually a few excellent upgrades for photographers still using WIN7 too - mostly taken up from WIN8.2.

Having followed the development step by step I suggest most people will be better off waiting a month until upgrading. Not that it will not upgrade nicely (it upgrades win7 and 8 very, very well and actually makes a "clean" install). Still, there are glitches to work out. I therefore expect some post-release tinkering of WIN10 - early adopters will suffer the immidiate fallout - as always. 

If you scan negatives, make sure there are updated drivers. For the rest of us it seems WIN10 is ready to launch.


----------



## grimson (Jul 28, 2015)

I do experience issues with Windows 10 Pro x64 build 10240 (the supposedly final build) + updates and Adobe Lightroom 6.0.1 (trial)

When switching from Library to Develop module, Lightroom sometimes hangs with (on my computer) continue high CPU load (or vice versa). 

I did experience this before but on a fresh Windows 10 install with a new Lightroom 6.0.1 trial keeps the same 'experience' happening unfortunately.


----------



## zim (Jul 28, 2015)

It's free for a year from this date I'll be waiting either 6 months, 11 months or won't depending on the reviews.
From what I've read so far I'm expecting to wait 6 months which is normal for me.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 28, 2015)

I've suffered M$ OS since dos 5.. they're a tool, nothing to get excited about. Golden rule of M$ OS is never upgrade until it's reached SP1 as a minimum, even the successful versions are usually much better after their team of unpaid bug finders (otherwise known as early adopters) have found the worst of the flaws.


----------



## emko (Jul 28, 2015)

grimson said:


> I do experience issues with Windows 10 Pro x64 build 10240 (the supposedly final build) + updates and Adobe Lightroom 6.0.1 (trial)
> 
> When switching from Library to Develop module, Lightroom sometimes hangs with (on my computer) continue high CPU load (or vice versa).
> 
> I did experience this before but on a fresh Windows 10 install with a new Lightroom 6.0.1 trial keeps the same 'experience' happening unfortunately.



for me i was very impress when i pressed IMPORT the import screen loaded in seconds before it took 2min+ for all the thumbnails to load that was on Windows 8.1, what ever they did its extremely fast also when importing the files


----------



## emko (Jul 28, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> I've suffered M$ OS since dos 5.. they're a tool, nothing to get excited about. Golden rule of M$ OS is never upgrade until it's reached SP1 as a minimum, even the successful versions are usually much better after their team of unpaid bug finders (otherwise known as early adopters) have found the worst of the flaws.



This is nothing like any other Windows there will not be a SP1 they will keep adding new features so the OS for you will never be ready, they also have been testing the Windows 10 build for a year now its called insider preview they know all the bugs they just fixed the most important ones and leave the rest for updates. Build 10240 that was RTM is very stable no issues since i got it a week ago.


----------



## pwp (Jul 29, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> More interesting than Win 10 to me is the response rate to this survey. I have no idea how it compares to other CR surveys, but it looks like U.S. election turnout.
> Topic views: 1791
> Votes: 49
> So nearly 3% have voiced a preference.


  Nicely observed. Maybe there are a huge majority of Mac users on CR!
Polling, like commercial level photography is a job for professionals. 
Just like many professional polls, CR polls frequently fail to ask the right questions. 
But they're fun and can trigger useful conversation.

-pw


----------



## tpatana (Jul 29, 2015)

pwp said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Problem for me is that the options don't match at all.

For sure I won't update in less than 1 month. The option "more than 1 month" seems vague, and next option is never. Where's the options like "around 3 month", "around 6 months', "around 12 months" and "in couple years"?

Most likely I'll update in less than 12 months, but probably no less than 3 months. So the options there are not suitable for my preference, and I decided not to vote at all then.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 29, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Problem for me is that the options don't match at all.
> 
> For sure I won't update in less than 1 month. The option "more than 1 month" seems vague, and next option is never. Where's the options like "around 3 month", "around 6 months', "around 12 months" and "in couple years"?
> 
> Most likely I'll update in less than 12 months, but probably no less than 3 months. So the options there are not suitable for my preference, and I decided not to vote at all then.



Sorry about that!  I did not want the poll to go on and on and on and on and....

I think that "more than 1 month" covers you, as you have said that you will be upgrading in more than one month.

BTW for those that are upgrading, have you joined the queue? You are supposed to click on the Windows App in your notification bar.

I do not have it, and it seems I am not alone, and despite trying all the methods to get it the damned thing will just not appear. I feel quite sad about it.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 29, 2015)

Like a few others have already said, once my current laptop dies, then whatever version of Windows is available when I need to replace, that's when I'll change.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 29, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> ... once my current laptop dies, then whatever version of Windows is available when I need to replace, that's when I'll change.


Only problem is when your laptop lives longer than MS is supporting your (old) OS.
That's the only reason for me to think about using the free update opportunity (as late as possible  )


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a heads up for anyone that wants to install it straight away without waiting to be "invited". Microsoft has made the ISO files available to download, which is what I may well do.

Instructions here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10#

If you use that method you will need your current Windows Product Key.

Have fun, and good luck!


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you expat! 

I'm going to upgrade the pc in the living room, my main rig. can wait.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

I've downloaded the iso files for use on my 7 pc's, but since my download was done this morning when I got up, I'm writing this from windows 10.

some good things:

My Desktop did not change, it looks the same.

Some things I do not like:

Windows Edge is useless to me, so I am now using Firefox as my default.

Getting a new antivirus to install was difficult, but I finally managed. 

Roboform stores my hundreds or even thousands of passwords and it will not fill forms. It runs, so I can log in and look them up.

I do not like the new start menu, its a matter of having grown familiar with the old one for the last umpteen years. Same with windows Explorer.

I'm sure I will find other things that require me to be retrained. I can easily revert if I find a show stopper.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 29, 2015)

.
Fortune mag shilling for the Microsoft shills...

"Microsoft has released their latest version of the Windows operating system. And a look around the Web has revealed a consensus: Windows 10 rocks."

http://fortune.com/2015/07/29/windows-10-reviews/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Fortune mag shilling for the Microsoft shills...
> 
> "Microsoft has released their latest version of the Windows operating system. And a look around the Web has revealed a consensus: Windows 10 rocks."
> ...



Thats exactly right, try checking around the web, almost everyone is praising it. They are merely reporting what experts are saying.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jul 29, 2015)

I upgraded my laptop today, which I wanted to format and clean install anyway again. So I did, worked like a charm. Then I upgraded my desktop, which was a fresh 8.1 install just some weeks ago, and also everything works fine here. Not having any issues. Only thing I did right away was install the classic start menu again, using Start10 by Stardock. I had Start8 before since Windows 8 and I was satisfied so I got Start10 immediately today. 

Now it's just like ever and runs smoothly on both my computers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I've already updated and rolled back after I found that software critical to me did not work yet. I downloaded the ISO file which can be used to create a installation disk or saved to a thumb drive here:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

You should be able to download it, but I can't say for sure about countries out of the USA.


----------



## Otara (Jul 29, 2015)

Melb Australia already done last night from invite on surface pro3. Had to reinstall visual c++ redist to get Photoshop and LR to work otherwise no probs, purty.

Probably used us as test for major probs before US got going time difference wise.

Otara


----------



## Rocky (Jul 29, 2015)

I have just upgraded from 8.1 to 10. It got the best of both 7 and 8.1 at desk top. I do not care about the movie player. I will stay with the media player or the VLC player. Over all the system is faster than the 8.1.


----------



## Joe M (Jul 30, 2015)

As with anything else, I only upgrade if I find what I have is lacking or cannot support what I need. It's no different with the O/S. I see nothing in "10" that I don't have in 7 that I need. At some point however, I can foresee that programs I do need will not be created for nor supported in older O/Ss and I will have to update. For now everything I do is humming away perfectly so I don't know why I should load up the latest and greatest even if it is free. I'll be thinking about it in a year maybe when all the programs I do need are tested and perform so I don't have to waste time with glitches.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 30, 2015)

Upgraded 7>10.
10 failed to recognize my gorgeous NEC PA242W-BK-SV, listed it as a generic non-PNP monitor.
Didn't seem to know what to do with my Quadro K620 card either.
Saw the Start button, it did nothing, perhaps a conflict with Classic Shell.

Created a fresh system image of 7 just prior to the upgrade, 7 has been restored from that image.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> I upgraded my laptop today, which I wanted to format and clean install anyway again. So I did, worked like a charm. Then I upgraded my desktop, which was a fresh 8.1 install just some weeks ago, and also everything works fine here. Not having any issues. Only thing I did right away was install the classic start menu again, using Start10 by Stardock. I had Start8 before since Windows 8 and I was satisfied so I got Start10 immediately today.
> 
> Now it's just like ever and runs smoothly on both my computers.



Hi - I couldn't do a clean install without hitting activation problems, but my laptop is Win 7 Pro - and it seems only Win 7 users seem to be getting these problems. Assume your laptop activated ok with your Win 8 license key ?

Other than that it's missing a few devices for my latitude E6220 but none appear to be essential. Either Dell or MS might add them in future?!?!?

Waiting on Activation issue to be resolved before installing all my apps....


----------



## emko (Jul 31, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> lichtmalen said:
> 
> 
> > I upgraded my laptop today, which I wanted to format and clean install anyway again. So I did, worked like a charm. Then I upgraded my desktop, which was a fresh 8.1 install just some weeks ago, and also everything works fine here. Not having any issues. Only thing I did right away was install the classic start menu again, using Start10 by Stardock. I had Start8 before since Windows 8 and I was satisfied so I got Start10 immediately today.
> ...



Did you upgrade from 7 to 10 first before clean installing? because if you don't Microsoft wont be able to activate it. During the upgrade process windows gets your hardware ID and sets it up as activated on their servers so when you do a clean install all you do is click skip Product Key and when Windows finishes installing it will activate as your HW ID is matched to activation servers data.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 1, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Hi - I couldn't do a clean install without hitting activation problems, but my laptop is Win 7 Pro - and it seems only Win 7 users seem to be getting these problems. Assume your laptop activated ok with your Win 8 license key ?
> 
> Other than that it's missing a few devices for my latitude E6220 but none appear to be essential. Either Dell or MS might add them in future?!?!?
> 
> Waiting on Activation issue to be resolved before installing all my apps....



I upgraded from Win 7 Pro. No issues. As emko mentions you must first upgrade to Windows 10 and then after that you can do a clean install. Upgrading first is very important.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 1, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - I couldn't do a clean install without hitting activation problems, but my laptop is Win 7 Pro - and it seems only Win 7 users seem to be getting these problems. Assume your laptop activated ok with your Win 8 license key ?
> ...



I trust you are aware that even the "upgrade" is a "clean" install with WIN10. So no need to do a "clean" install as with previous windows versions to clean out the registry etc. except possibly to delete a lot of old programs in a swoop. This is one of the key changes with WIN10.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 1, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> I trust you are aware that even the "upgrade" is a "clean" install with WIN10. So no need to do a "clean" install as with previous windows versions to clean out the registry etc. except possibly to delete a lot of old programs in a swoop. This is one of the key changes with WIN10.



Thanks, I did not know that. It does explain why my laptop now feels like new and is much faster than before, and even then it was no slouch! 

I did SFC /scannow once the upgrade was complete, and that is something I would recommend to one and all just to check for any potential errors.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi expatinasia. 
Thanks for bringing the SFC /scannow feature to our attention, it is not something I was aware of, but a quick google indicates that it should be useful to know about. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi! 

I didn't have the time to check if this is already mentioned, but it seems that 

Windows 10 to be a data kraken 

As I've posted here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27348.msg540661#msg540661

just to let you know.


----------



## beckstoy (Aug 11, 2015)

Has anyone here upgraded to W10 and had a problem with previously-installed Adobe software? Specifically the CC programs LR and PS. I'm especially interested in catalogue issues.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## siegsAR (Aug 11, 2015)

beck

I haven't encountered any issues with my catalog. But it would be best to make a backup of the catalog on another drive and restore from it after installing W10 and LR.


----------

